# This Is Too Funny Not To Share QVIEW I Wish



## ronp (Sep 13, 2008)

Today I was turning into a parking lot making a left turn. I cut it a little short and here comes a big SUV at me. She was clearly speeding. We both stopped and she proceeded to swear at me, a big fat $itch. BLA BLA BLA. I couldn't hear her because he window was up. I rolled down my window and placed a big loogy on the pavement between us as if saying shut the F up. Please try and picture this. You will never believe what happened next.



















She cocks her head and winds it up like a baseball pitcher and coughs up a loogy and spits it at me. Guess what?















She forgot to roll her window down and splattered her drivers side window with her loogy. As I watched it slide down the window, her face fadded away. I flipped her the bird and left almost peeing in my drawers.











I have been laughing all day.



Wish I had a QVIEW of her window and her face.

What a *****. Still laughing because she had someone in the SUV with her. That's road rage at it's finest.


















Ron


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya know what they say no Q-view never happen lol


----------



## ddave (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh man, Ron.  I was laughing out loud and had to explain that to my wife so I read it to her, then we were BOTH laughing!!!

As far as the no Qview didn't happen . . . well, your story has to be true because it is too funny to make up!!

Dave


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2008)

Good one, Ron!

I am gonna pop this one into the Jokes section.

It really deserves to be there!

Cheers!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 13, 2008)

Instant Karma


----------



## ronp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Monty, I wasn't sure if it was a joke or not.


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 13, 2008)

My wife and I cracked up at this as well this morning. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a tear in my eye! I bet she put everything she had into it too.


----------



## dingle (Sep 13, 2008)

Ron, all that fine Qview with original ideas and now this......That was GREAT! Gotta love/hate the road ragers!!


----------



## ronp (Sep 13, 2008)

I laughed all day today.

I could still see her cheeks swell up before she let go.

Wish I had a QVIEW, or better yet a video, I'd post it on youtube.


----------

